

Why are we still 'releasing' software? - edw519
http://news.oreilly.com/2008/06/why-are-we-still-releasing-sof.html

======
Hexstream
The text on that page is way too small, especially the source code :/

~~~
etal
And it breaks the split-view Greasemonkey script, too. Alas, plunged into the
dark ages of two days ago.

It took me some time to stop feeling shame for hitting Ctrl-+ on pages with
tiny text, but I've come to terms with it. I'm also a fan of View->Page
Style->No Style, which I discovered only after writing a Greasemonkey script
to do the same thing.

~~~
technoguyrob
I knew about Web Developer's Ctrl+Shift+S (disable all styles), but I had no
idea about that built-in style disabling. I just tried it on Gmail and it was
quite...interesting...

